#  Schulmedizin >   nierenfunktion eingeschränkt oder nicht? >

## Schlumpfine

ich war letztens zu einer blutuntersuchung. 
eine woche danach bekam ich folgends zugeschickt:  befund.JPG 
mein hausarzt meint, alles in ordnung. 
aber ich lese da, das ein wert unter dem normalbereich liegt und das grün markierte macht mir doch ein bissl angst. angst deshalb, weil meine mutter 9 jahre an der dialyse gelitten hat und an einer dort übertragenen hepatitis nach 9 jahren verstorben ist. auch meine schwiegermutter starb an den folgen jahrelanger dialyse ... 
und wenn ich irgendwas tun kann, um nicht irgendwann dort zu landen, dann werde ich das tun. geht aber nicht, wenn frühe probleme an den nieren nicht erkannt oder nicht ernst genommen werden. 
es kann natürlich sein, das ich über reagiere, aber es steht doch auf dem befund, oder lese ich das falsch? sollte da was überprüft werden? wenn ja von wem, da mein hausarzt meint, es wäre alles in ordnung. 
ich hatte als kind eine nierenbeckenentzündung, und bei mehreren nierenultraschalls (hab öfter blasenentzündung) wurde vernarbtes gewebe gesehen.  war aber wohl nicht so, das da was behandelt werden musste (oder konnte?). 
vielen dank für eure antworten. 
LG schlumpfine

----------


## gisie63

Hallo Schlumpfine, 
Deine Sorge kann ich durchaus verstehen. Aber so schlimm ist es tatsächlich nicht.
Die Vernarbung in den Nieren führt zu einer Verringerung der Nierenfunktion. Mit einer GFR von 80 ist das aber wirklich nicht behandlungswürdig. Zumal man bei einer Vernarbung leider auch nicht viel machen kann. 
Versuche viel zu trinken, das ist auch für Deine Blase gut. Durch die vermehrte Ausscheidung werden auch die wasserlöslichen Gifte über die Nieren besser ausgeschieden. Es ist aber nur dann der richtige Weg, wenn Du keine Ödeme und keine Herzprobleme hast.
Wichtig ist auch eine gute Blutdruckeinstellung und ein gut eingestellter evt vorhandener Diabetes mellitus.
Der richtige Ansprechpartner/Arzt ist der Nephrologe.
LG gisie

----------

